# Did Footloose in BVI last week



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

Go here for pics.

It was much fun, the sailing was pretty sporty. Starting at about noon on the 18th the wind came up and stayed close to 20kts the whole time. We also got what was in the words of the NOAA weather radio "the largest winter swell since the perfect storm event of 1991"

We had long interval northerly swells of 15 - 22 ft. There were breakers at the baths and rolling into Cane Garden Bay, surfers were getting overhead curls on the reef outside of Spanishtown, and the pictures do NOT do justice to the crashing we saw on the northern shorelines. Had a great time though.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice... thanks for sharing.  What kind of boat were you on??


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice pictures! I read somewhere else that some people got stranded on Sandy Cay and were helecoptered out. Did you go ashore there?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Too many accounts already*

Can't see the pics unless I login or register....


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> Very nice pictures! I read somewhere else that some people got stranded on Sandy Cay and were helecoptered out. Did you go ashore there?


I did see a dinghy there in the trees, no I decided against it.

Took me a while to find the name plate. (ok I was preoccupied with rum and Carib) it was a Gib'sea 43.

You don't have to log in, you should be able to click on my album (the weird cat) and it will give you the sub albums.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the cat jumping sequence. 
Thanks xtr. 
Check out the 'with appolozizes to' thread started by Bardo. Page 10 or so has a link of guys surfing cane garden bay last week. 
Looks like fun times (not )


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Got it - Thanks!!

Looks like a great week! 

Anytime that my wife get's thinking about a cat, I remind her of our cruise in similar conditions.. The cat went for a ride, while we watched, and were glad not to be with them!


----------

